# What counts as CD1?



## Em123

I'm supposed to track my menstrual cycle (to take Clomid) but I'm already confused! Today, I've got a pink-ish discharge which is probably the beginnings of my period but it certainly isn't blood red. Does this count as cycle day 1?

Feeling worried and stressed by the whole thing already - and I'm only at the beginning. Worried that my period is going to be super super-light.:nope:


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Em, CD1 is classed as flow so if you are just having a bit of blood here and there that is classed as spotting and is not proper af yet if that helps!? I have had spotting on and off for past couple of days and (sorry for tmi) put tampon in thinking it was af but when took it out was just tiny bit of bright reddish blood so I would class that as spotting not af yet! 

Try not to stress hun! I have just done my 2 cycle of soy (supposed to be natural form of clomid) what day are you due to start clomid?


----------



## Em123

Thanks for your reply. I'm due to take Clomid from CD5 to CD9. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us. xx


----------



## KatO79

Agree with Sunshine14, CD1 is the first day you see bright red blood and it flows enough so you have largeish patches of blood on your pad or so you need a tampon:) Pinkish or brownish blood is more of a spotting normally.

Good luck Em123 :dust:


----------



## maribusta79

Great post, I was always erroneously counting spotting as day 1, this is useful info moving forward, thanks ladies :)


----------



## Em123

Hi again,

Still having problems working out which day is CD1. Yesterday afternoon/evening I starting spotting brown discharge. Today I've had really strong cramps and heavier brown discharge. Now and again throughout the day, there has been a little bit of pink/almost red stain on the loo paper but not yet proper flowing red. I usually have quite light periods anyway so I'm not quite sure whether to class today as CD1 or not. I'm taking Clomid CD5-9 so need to get this right! Feeling a bit worried as I just don't know! 

What do you think?

Thanks : )

(PS. I've had enough flow to need a pad)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Em!
I recently just asked the nurse at my OBGYN this question and she said the first day of full flow and technically not until the day it comes before noon (so if you start full flow at night, the next day would be Day 1). But if you have light cycles anyway, does what you're experiencing right now usually look like all you'll get?
I guess I don't count anything brown as part of flow - that's usually spotting for me. Red, abundant and clots (ew) is day 1 for me.


----------



## Em123

Thanks, that's good to know. I think what's confusing me even more is that the flow was heavier this morning than it is this evening. Although thinking about it, the colour was never proper red. Usually brown and sometimes pinky-red. 

I'm going to keep a diary of the flow and wait and see. 

My flow is usually light and doesn't last very long but proper red blood usually does appear.


----------



## beach3

I consider when the spotting turns to bright red flow CD1 if that helps any. Good luck on your clomid cycle!


----------



## Em123

Hi,

Three days later and my period is coming to an end with no red blood whatsoever. (Pink, brown and black yes, but red no). 

I've been googling this symptom like mad and it looks like this can sometimes happen for people on Clomid. I'm going to visit my doctor tomorrow, though, just to check. 

Six weeks ago, I was treated for (and recovered completely from) HPV. Don't know if this has anything to do with it? Hopefully, my doctor will be able to reassure me tomorrow... 

Anyone else get brown-only periods on Clomid?

Thanks
xx


----------



## MrsMamma

It could be normal when you are on Clomid and good as the lining of the uterus is actually coming out like as it is supposed to be and if there is a lot of build up from shorter and lighter previous AF then the less likely an egg would survive. My GYN told me to count the first day as it is soaking onto a pad as CD1, regardless of colour. So, if there is minimal amount on pad (anything when you need a pad for however light) as CD1.
Is this your first round? Hopefully you will get normal period after your second period.
I wish an appointment with your GYN gets you some peace of mind and a better explanation


----------



## Em123

MrsMamma said:


> It could be normal when you are on Clomid and good as the lining of the uterus is actually coming out like as it is supposed to be and if there is a lot of build up from shorter and lighter previous AF then the less likely an egg would survive. My GYN told me to count the first day as it is soaking onto a pad as CD1, regardless of colour. So, if there is minimal amount on pad (anything when you need a pad for however light) as CD1.
> Is this your first round? Hopefully you will get normal period after your second period.
> I wish an appointment with your GYN gets you some peace of mind and a better explanation

Thanks for your reply MrsMamma,

This is my fourth round of clomid. Fingers crossed! 

I went to the doctors and she confirmed to me that it doesn't matter what colour the blood is as long as its proper flow (as your GYN said). 

So I have a little peace of mind now : )

Only problem is that there are seriously stressful situations going on in my boyfriend's family at the moment and I'm worried this will make BDing stressful too (I should ovulate on Thursday). Trying to stay positive but anxiety keeps rearing its ugly head! x


----------



## Em123

After three days of spotting, I noticed proper red flow at 10 pm so counted the next day as CD1. Is that right?

Thanks xxx


----------

